# Good easy Tachometer



## Grovebaby (9 mo ago)

I'd like to install a tachometer to my Wheelhorse 520xi, CH20s Kohler. Any easy to install products ? Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One of those electronic tach and hour meter gizmo's. Think they are called 'Tiny Tach'.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Grovebaby said:


> I'd like to install a tachometer to my Wheelhorse 520xi, CH20s Kohler. Any easy to install products ? Thanks


Tiny Tach...... Hour meter/tachometer

Tiny Tach


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What a cool little tool.!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> What a cool little tool.!!


Yep.... They're programmable.... 2-stroke, 4-stroke, single-cylinder, V-twin, etc. You can even put them on chainsaws. They are senitive enough that I use one when setting the high speed mixture/idle speed adjustments on 2-stroke saws and string trimmers.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Fit any conventional ignition gas motor. Have a couple of them.


----------



## Grovebaby (9 mo ago)

Do they clip to a plug wire, or something? Thanks .


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Grovebaby said:


> Do they clip to a plug wire, or something? Thanks .


Just wrap the long wire around the spark plug lead a minimum of 4 turns and secure it with a tie wrap. Then go into the program and set it up for either single-cylinder, or a V-twin


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I see the Chinese capitalized on them (like lots of other stuff). I have the original one, made in Illinois.


----------



## Grovebaby (9 mo ago)

So, I got my tach. Does anyone know what RPM my CH20s Kohler (Toro WHorse 520Xi) should be running at while mowing? Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Probably 3500 rpm. Bob will know.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Grovebaby said:


> So, I got my tach. Does anyone know what RPM my CH20s Kohler (Toro WHorse 520Xi) should be running at while mowing? Thanks


3,600 - 3,800 is no load governed speed, depending on the spring color and hole you're running in on the governor arm. I like to mow at about 3,000 RPM, because a big bore Kohler gets really thirsty above that and will start to use oil.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> 3,600 - 3,800 is no load governed speed, depending on the spring color and hole you're running in on the governor arm.* I like to mow at about 3,000 RPM, because a big bore Kohler gets really thirsty above that and will start to use oil.*


Sounds like my wife's Courage in her ZTR. You run it at rated rpm and it uses oil and eats $4.50 gas like a drunken sailor. She mows about 3/4 throttle all the time or it runs out of gas pretty quick. I set the valves per your post btw. Kind of sad that Kohler was too cheap to use valve cover gaskets and just use RTV instead. It now has valve cover gaskets care of my roll of Felpro gasket material.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's the torque curve chart for a big bore Kohler..... Notice torque output flatlines at 2,900 and actually starts decreasing above 3,000 RPM


----------

